# Weekends Racing - Tiger Roll



## Clodagh (14 November 2020)

Well, should he retire? I say yes but then remember Sprinter Sacre storming home in his final Champion Chase.
He looked stressed and miserable throughout - but am I anthropomorphising?

Watching a bit of Sky racing on Friday there was the awful fall at Newcastle where the young jockey was knocked out and tangled up in the reins, does anyone know how he is? Jonathan Bewley I think.

How amazing was Coole Cody today? Love Tom O'Brien, he's got a sticky bum thats for sure.

And we still have tomorrow to look forward to!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 November 2020)

Tiger Roll has ran badly on the odd occasion before so I would be tempted to give him one more spin if his vet check next week is A-Ok and take it from there. 

What annoyed me most was Racing Post - they put story after story up about Tiger Roll, the article for the Cross Country Chase entitled "Kingswell Theatre shock 22/1 Winner" had a picture of Tiger Roll on it! Not wee Thomas (Kingswell Theatre, we had him in his younger days as he isn't the biggest either) Thomas galloped and jumped them all into submission, he lead them a merry dance so it should be his picture on the article! Also in that race the grey that came 2nd looked like he had a whale of time over those fences! I'd give him another place shout at Cheltenham Festival! Potter's Corner needs far softer ground, his jumping wasn't the best but he gallops all day.

I didnt watch any of the racing from Newcastle, I even totally forgot we had runners there til much later in the evening...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 November 2020)

I'd retire him, he's been on the go since he was 4 and had his bone injury as well, so has had a lot of wear and tear, perhaps again the saying one too many times to the well, it would be awful if they have "one more go" and he broke down. You have risks as well any time with training he could get hurt then too. 

Its not like he has to just go rot in a field there are plenty of new jobs he can do. You also have a responsibility as an owner of a horse that has caught the publics attention, if he breaks down on course you'll get a shed load more flack not that it makes the less able horses any less important 

Unfortunately I don't believe O Leary when he says we will retire him if he runs badly again, he was supposed to retire him after  he won the xc claiming he wouldn't run him in the national due to the amount of weight not being fair on him. Unfortunately I think all he cares about is the 3rd Grand National, and publicity, rather than the horses best interests. Tiger Roll is a tool to him to get the publicity.

I loved the jockey who came 3rd in one of the races on ITV4 today, i can't remember the horses name, they interviewed him before the race and he was hilarious, great for TV. Not bad on the eye either... such a change from some of the more dour ones...
Luke on ITV is also brilliant, even OH who is non horsey loves his enthusiasm when he's presenting you can tell he genuinely loves being around the horses, I was laughing at him taking on one of the xc fences.

I like how the Scudamores are considering retiring Kingswell Theatre it would be lovely for him to go out safe with a win, like they say he is 11.

Frodon is one I would not mind a jump on and I don't do jumping!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 November 2020)

Jack Tudor rode the 3rd - Potters Corner. He is a young conditional who won the Welsh National last year on this horse in an absolute bog.


----------



## Nicnac (14 November 2020)

I enjoyed watching Nico de Boinville today.  How's the new horse Elf?  Exciting purchase!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 November 2020)

Nicnac said:



			I enjoyed watching Nico de Boinville today.  How's the new horse Elf?  Exciting purchase!
		
Click to expand...

2 new ones, they arrive this evening so I haven't seen them yet but will do in the morning. Hopefully they live up to expectation!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 November 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Jack Tudor rode the 3rd - Potters Corner. He is a young conditional who won the Welsh National last year on this horse in an absolute bog.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant the 3rd in one of the races today- just looked him up- Sam Lee- he was so funny when they interviewed him


----------



## Nicnac (14 November 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			2 new ones, they arrive this evening so I haven't seen them yet but will do in the morning. Hopefully they live up to expectation!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I only knew about Ahoy Senor


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 November 2020)

The boss bought Corach Rambler too. It is nice that the breeder of Ahoy Senor sent us a picture of him as a foal and that his name is Hank which we are keeping for him.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 November 2020)

What a surprise!

https://www.racingpost.com/news/lat...eddie-oleary-rubbishes-retirement-talk/459503


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 February 2021)

Really hope they call it a day with poor Tiger now, unfortunately the owner is greedy and won't turn down the chance of a 3rd Grand National, even if its not in Tiger's best interest


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2021)

At least he came home. The number of dead horses this weekend is disgraceful.

Tiger Roll is too slow to hurdle and today would have been part of his training plan, but he certainly looks like he is not in love with racing anymore.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 February 2021)

Didn't have the best preparatory run for the National did he? At the top end of the weights wouldn't be the easiest race. 

Agree AA not a good weekend for them.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 February 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			At least he came home. The number of dead horses this weekend is disgraceful.

Tiger Roll is too slow to hurdle and today would have been part of his training plan, but he certainly looks like he is not in love with racing anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Agree the number of fatalities this weekend has been shocking, several broken back legs surely it warrants an investigation?

Apparently its "all systems go for Cheltenham" for Tiger. Wish they'd just retire him before he's added to the fatalities


----------



## Orangehorse (21 February 2021)

I'm on a Facebook group where this was discussed at length and someone said that the ones that had broken legs all had very similar breeding.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2021)

I didn't watch any racing this weekend. I'm not actually hugely fussed for watching it much, hell I barely watch the horses I lead up! 

I did go back and watch Tiger Roll's race though. He ran well enough for 2 miles in ground he hates but then he switched off when beaten and gave up. To me that suggests his heart hasn't got the fight in it anymore. And I don't think Cheltenham will perk him up. They will go regardless but I do hope if he is a mental no show again they call time on his career and parade him in the Previous Winners Parade at Aintree in April.


----------



## blodwyn1 (21 February 2021)

5 deaths in one weekend has seriously dentedmy enjoyment of NH racing


----------



## McGrools (21 February 2021)

Orangehorse said:



			I'm on a Facebook group where this was discussed at length and someone said that the ones that had broken legs all had very similar breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.. orange horse do you mind letting me in on the name of the facebook group? I would like to see this convo.. x


----------



## bonny (21 February 2021)

Surprised no one has mentioned Hugh Morgan’s win after having to ride 3 miles with no stirrups, that was some feat ! I can’t remember seeing anyone else do that or even attempt it


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 February 2021)

bonny said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned Hugh Morgan’s win after having to ride 3 miles with no stirrups, that was some feat ! I can’t remember seeing anyone else do that or even attempt it
		
Click to expand...

He clearly spent a lot of his childhood rallying ponies about bareback to be able to jump nearly 20 chase fences with no irons 😂😂 

We also had great success in Saudi Arabia with 2 major wins. Willie Mullins and Holly Doyle won one of the big races and Mishriff the biggest race of the weekend.

Yeah he has clearly ridden a lot without stirrups, he is neat, tidy and secure considering he doesn't have a big saddle holding him in! 

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=3812400995515994


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 February 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			He clearly spent a lot of his childhood rallying ponies about bareback to be able to jump nearly 20 chase fences with no irons 😂😂

We also had great success in Saudi Arabia with 2 major wins. Willie Mullins and Holly Doyle won one of the big races and Mishriff the biggest race of the weekend.

Yeah he has clearly ridden a lot without stirrups, he is neat, tidy and secure considering he doesn't have a big saddle holding him in!

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=3812400995515994

Click to expand...

I mean, pretty sure I could have done that.... 😳

Seriously well ridden!


----------



## McGrools (23 February 2021)

poiuytrewq said:



			I mean, pretty sure I could have done that.... 😳

Seriously well ridden!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the video, brilliant riding! Must have been pretty sore for a few days after that! 😊


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 April 2021)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/lat...wn-outing-over-hot-race-at-punchestown/485641

Getting sick of hearing about them to be honest!!

Just retire the horse and be done with it, before something happens to him why flog him round races he can't do well in to prove some petty point...

Why wasn't more investigation done after that race at Aintree? Putting him in a race he apparently had no chance in, then barely trying...

It's not like he has to go stand in a field there's plenty of other jobs he can do. Greedy self centred owners!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 February 2022)

Poor s*d sounds like his greedy trainer and even greedier owner don't give a stuff about his welfare, and only care about the grand national, and its being considered again as the handicapper has given in to his owners pathetic posturing of running him in races he has absolutely no chance in.

Elliot, who I also can't stand is saying how he's not finished yet. I thought the cross country was supposed to be his final hoorah.... yeah course not....

I think the only way he will get to be "finished" will be through being taken off the course, dead.

Unfortunately I bet he wins and his awful connections get what they want.

https://www.racingtv.com/news/2022-...IW_RGbOamdd7HM2AYDnNaigNoMRzrY-Gcxd9Ww1Pftuyc


----------



## Velcrobum (16 February 2022)

He is not going to the Grand National, O'Leary has spat his dummy.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/gra...oll-given-5lb-lower-mark-for-2022-race/538168


----------



## Cortez (16 February 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			He is not going to the Grand National, O'Leary has spat his dummy.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/gra...oll-given-5lb-lower-mark-for-2022-race/538168

Click to expand...

If they were to run him at that weight there'd be loads of opprobrium for abusing the horse. They can't please anyone, so it seems.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (16 February 2022)

What a relief.  Would hate to see anything happen to him.


----------



## Velcrobum (16 February 2022)

Cortez said:



			If they were to run him at that weight there'd be loads of opprobrium for abusing the horse. They can't please anyone, so it seems.
		
Click to expand...

They are still running him in the XC race at Cheltenham Festival the cynic in me thinks that might have been the plan all along. I wonder what weight Mr O'Leary thinks would be fair and I question if it is fair to think about running a 12 year old in the National. The trainer did not think the weight was unfair so who knows!!


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2022)

It’s ok, they’ll be able to sell him to a slaughter house when he’s done, like their others. There’s a few quid in him yet. 😢


----------



## ycbm (16 February 2022)

Stupid question from a non racing person,  if a 16 year old can win Badminton carrying 11 stone 11 lbs,  why can't a12 year old run in the National carrying  11 stone 11 lbs?  Is 12 really that old?   I get the point it c/would stop him winning,  but it's being written about as an unreasonable ask of a horse to even run it.  
.


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 February 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			They are still running him in the XC race at Cheltenham Festival the cynic in me thinks that might have been the plan all along. I wonder what weight Mr O'Leary thinks would be fair and I question if it is fair to think about running a 12 year old in the National. The trainer did not think the weight was unfair so who knows!!
		
Click to expand...

Red Rum was 12 when he won the National for the 3rd time.   Not that I think Tiger Roll should run,  I wish they would retire him .


----------



## stangs (16 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			It’s ok, they’ll be able to sell him to a slaughter house when he’s done, like their others. There’s a few quid in him yet. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Surely a horse as well known as he is will get rehomed to be retrained or possibly as companion by one of the racehorse charities?


----------



## bonny (16 February 2022)

stangs said:



			Surely a horse as well known as he is will get rehomed to be retrained or possibly as companion by one of the racehorse charities?
		
Click to expand...

His owners have already said he will retire to live at home with their other high profile horses but why let the truth interfere with all the gossip ?


----------



## Clodagh (16 February 2022)

stangs said:



			Surely a horse as well known as he is will get rehomed to be retrained or possibly as companion by one of the racehorse charities?
		
Click to expand...

You’d have thought that of some of the others as well, GE is just a horse disposal unit.


----------



## Parrotperson (17 February 2022)

Red Rum not only won at 12 when the fences were much bigger and much more unforgiving but he did it with 12st on his back.


----------



## Velcrobum (17 February 2022)

https://www.racingpost.com/news/gra...nd-against-tiger-rolls-national-weight/538398


----------

